# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  क्या आप जानते है स्*वास्*थ्*य के लिए तम्बाकू से ज्यादा नुकसानदेह है शक्कर||||

## Apurv Sharma

तीनों पदार्थों में साइकोएक्टिव और एडिक्टिव ड्रग पाया जाता है चीनी व कोकीन दोनों में ही सफेद रिफाइंड और सफेद क्रिस्टल पाउडर होते हैं। इन दोनों में फर्क नाइट्रोजन अणु का होता है। दोनों शक्तिशाली रासायनिक तत्व हैं, जिनसे मजबूत शारीरिक व भावनात्मक प्रभाव उत्पन्न होता है। शरीर में शुगर लेवल बढ़ने पर पैनक्रियाज की बीटा कोशिकायें शुगर को कोशिकाओं के अंदर भेज देती हैं या फैट और ग्लाइकोजिन में बदल देती हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*जाने| क्या होतें है नुकसान :-*आये जाने की शर्करा से आप को क्या नुकसान है | शरीर के सुचारू रूप से काम करने के लिए शर्करा ज़रूरी है। इसीलिए हमारे शरीर में ही वो तकनीक मौजूद है, जो भोजन में मौजूद चर्बी, जटिल काबरेहाइड्रेट और प्रोटीन तक से शर्करा निकाल लेती है। कृत्रिम शर्करा न सिर्फ़ आपके शरीर पर बाहर से मोटापा चढ़ाती है, बल्कि इसमें मौजूद फ्रुक्टोज़ लीवर के भीतर भी चर्बी जमाने लगता है। जब ये लीवर के बूते से भी बाहर चली जाती है, तो शरीर की धमनियों में चर्बी जमने लगती है, जिससे दिल की बीमारी का ख़तरा बढ़ता चला जाता है। वहीं शरीर में इंसुलिन का स्तर बढ़ता है और मधुमेह दस्तक दे देती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*शोध क्या कहती है :-* राबर्ट लुस्टिग की मानें तो दुनिया की सरकारों को शक्कर से सबंधित अपनी नीतियों में परिवर्तन किए जाने की आवश्यकता है।
पिछले पचास वर्षों में पूरी दुनिया में शक्कर के सेवन में तीन गुना से अधिक की वृद्धि हुई है ,शुगर से बने खाद्य एवं पेय पदार्थ का अधिक सेवन मोटापे, हृदय रोग, कैंसर एवं लीवर संबंधी विकारों से पूरी दुनिया में 35 मिलीयन रोगियों की मृत्यु का कारण बनता है। यह मौत शराब एवं तम्बाकू से होने वाले मौतों की तुलना में कतई कम नहीं मानी जा सकती।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कितनी मात्रा में लें शक्कर :-*क्या आप जानते हो की रोजाना ली जाने वाली कैलोरी का 10 फीसदी शुगर होना चाहिए। कैलोरी की यह मात्रा आपके कामकाज पर निर्भर करती है, जैसे यदि आपका वजन 50 किलोग्राम है और आपकी दिनचर्या सामान्य है, तो आपको 1500 कैलोरी प्रति किलोग्राम रोजाना चाहिए। 
अगर आप सारा दिन बैठे रहते हैं, तो 20 कैलोरी प्रति किलोग्राम और शारीरिक कामकाज ज्यादा है तो 35 कैलोरी प्रति किलोग्राम रोजाना लें।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

आप के लिए ये जानना जरुरी है शुगर का अधिक सेवन करने से बचना चाहिए, क्*योंकि यह मोटापा बढ़ाने के साथ दिल की बीमारियों का कारण बनता है। तो सावधान रहे |

----------

